# Your Opinions Please



## oldhippiedad (Oct 30, 2009)

I am a project/product planner by trade.  So, I am taking my time before launching my first product doing a great deal of research.  I have found that planning greatly enhances the outcome of the final product.  One question at this point.  I see Seedbanks that sell varieties from many breeders/producers.  Are there any advantages/disadvantages by buying directly from the breeder?  It seems the seedbanks are simply "middlemen."  Am I missing something?:ccc:


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

I wld think prices wld be lower by cutting out said middleman...but then again the seed bank prices might be a result of buying in quantity or having agreements with the breeders to push their stock...not sure exactly how it works...


----------



## oldhippiedad (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Hamster for the feedback..  I do like the extensive variety of the seedbanks.  Attitude looks good and has received good feedback here.  Can't wait to get started.  Just paid off some unrelated expenses and getting ready to start.


----------

